# router emulators



## Fausttt (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, 

I support a large number of users who use various routers. i have a few good sites with emulators for the routers' firmwares, but i am looking for more. examples would be:

http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/di624_revC/

and http://www.chetnet.co.uk/ems/linksys.htm

if you know of any more let me know. the more the merrier. im trying to get them all if they exist. 

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I had never even heard of this before you mentioned it, I'm surprised to see it! :grin: This looks like a good idea for supporting folks that have issues with a specific router.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

That's awesome. I never knew they had that myself. :smile:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

reminds me alot of the appleIIc emulator someone linked us to awhile back.


----------



## mdloos (Jul 6, 2011)

Fausttt said:


> Hey,
> 
> I support a large number of users who use various routers. i have a few good sites with emulators for the routers' firmwares, but i am looking for more. examples would be:
> 
> ...




Here a few sites that may interest you then :wink::

NETGEAR France - TELECHARGEMENTS : Accueil - Netgear (yes it is in french and no they don't support an english site, but if you use firefox you can get a translator addon that works well with it)
Index of /files - Linksys/Cisco english site
D-Link - TechSupport FAQ - Dlink english site
Also if you want a few in one spot you can try :


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an Ancient Thread and it's time to Close.


----------

